# INTJ vs ENTJ



## ByzantineBird (Sep 4, 2010)

Hello,

I need help determining what I am. I have supurb social skills, when I'm around people I am often the center of conversation and loud. I can often captivate people, gregarious and assertive would describe it well, because around people I put on a happier than normal face. I have yet to meet anyone with more supurb public speaking skills, its is not unknown for me to give on the moment speeches to crowds upwards of 450, I love doing it as a display of my great ideas, fearlessness, and drive for greater things. In the group work, I always try leadership, un INTJ of me, because if I truly think I am right, having the final say is essential. I think otherwise is a sign of inner doubt, which I don't have. The only problem is, time with people is limited, I prefer to be alone. I spend the vast majority of time alone, and many that sort of know me are surprised by the loud splash I bring with me everywhere. 

Most times I can spark up conversations with anyone around me, if I am out of my imperial palace, I speak, and speak well and powerfully, but prefer not too. I would think this makes me INTJ, because its all about choice. 

Yet career/interest wise, the biologicals and chemistrys were the quite distasteful in secondary school. I have interest in fnancials and am on the course to work in very demanding financial fields, with the slight possibility of law school. 

I am social, and well capable, but prefer alone, but in that light plan on working in the most ENTJ of worlds because I feel so alive in it. What could I be? What is the fundamental differences in INTJ vs ENTJ? I'm tempted to put ENTJ on my profile, because I am no scientist, but executive, but I know I preference alone.


----------



## Thorgar (Apr 3, 2010)

Don't get hung up on those scientist / executive labels. Personality type does not dictate abilities and NT types strongly gravitate toward what they are most competent at. Personally, I tried the scientist thing but couldn't hack the math. My skills are more in the verbal area so I ended up in law school. 

When something goes wrong, do you tend to assume someone else screwed up, or do you tend to think it's your fault? When in a social setting around a lot of people, are you happy to go on as long as everyone is having fun, or do you at some point want to go off by yourself before the party is over?


----------



## ByzantineBird (Sep 4, 2010)

Thorgar said:


> When something goes wrong, do you tend to assume someone else screwed up, or do you tend to think it's your fault? When in a social setting around a lot of people, are you happy to go on as long as everyone is having fun, or do you at some point want to go off by yourself before the party is over?


Thank you for your most generous response, 

I tend to first instinct assume someone else made a mistake. Social situations, two things happen, usually I find the group to be primarily undynamic and uninteresting, and I leave before then. Or I find them to by dynamic, and find the people that will discuss something interesting, or get a bit deep about themselves. As secondary education continued, I found more of the latter group and would stay until the end. Ultimately, my decision to go home is how much I think of those around me, its at the core of a lot, such as the mistakes.

I tend to think most are not as driven as I am unless proved otherwise, so I assume they would be at fault if they do not have this trait, which is in most cases. I will enjoy a party, if it is filled with people with similar interests, interesting views on life, and ability to go deep. If the people are good, I will stay, if they are boring, I will leave quickly. 

Its in this I wonder if I am extrovert, but find so many people so boring and dull that I have introverted preferences. Then I question this logic, because does it matter the means to introverted behavior, because my behavior is introverted.


----------



## Thorgar (Apr 3, 2010)

You're pretty clearly ENTJ. The assuming the fault lies with others thing is a big differentiator between INTJ and ENTJ. Also, preferring to be alone doesn't make you an introvert. Needing to be alone and running out of energy even in interesting social situations does. ENTJs can be pretty selective about who they consider worthy of hanging out with. In fact, I usually misstype ENTJs as introverts at first because of all the time they spend alone by choice. However, they don't do it because they need to but due to the lack of sufficiently stimulating alternatives.


----------



## ByzantineBird (Sep 4, 2010)

Thorgar said:


> You're pretty clearly ENTJ. The assuming the fault lies with others thing is a big differentiator between INTJ and ENTJ. Also, preferring to be alone doesn't make you an introvert. Needing to be alone and running out of energy even in interesting social situations does. ENTJs can be pretty selective about who they consider worthy of hanging out with. In fact, I usually misstype ENTJs as introverts at first because of all the time they spend alone by choice. However, they don't do it because they need to but due to the lack of sufficiently stimulating alternatives.


That is a very clear answer, thank you, and assuming you knowledge of MBTI is correct, that is the final answer, thank you!

EDIT: Wait, I am confused. If in this light then the difference of I and E is I will even need to break free from a great conversation, then how is I equal to E? Assuming the original statement that all types are equal is true? All it is saying is extraverts have more conversational stamina, correct? How does it makes logical sense?


----------



## headnurse (Sep 3, 2010)

"Social situations, two things happen, usually I find the group to be primarily undynamic and uninteresting, and I leave before then. Or I find them to by dynamic, and find the people that will discuss something interesting, or get a bit deep about themselves. As secondary education continued, I found more of the latter group and would stay until the end. Ultimately, my decision to go home is how much I think of those around me, its at the core of a lot, such as the mistakes."

Do you find it boring or uninteresting when they are not what you feel is your social equal?


----------



## NastyCat (Sep 20, 2009)

This thread makes me question whether or not I'm INTJ...


----------



## Filo (Aug 11, 2010)

I can be quite captivating, but I need my me-time. Lots and lots of me-time after such an event. In fact, really big crowds are not the problem,those are impersonal. One on one- or one on a small group, that's draining.


----------



## Thorgar (Apr 3, 2010)

ByzantineBird said:


> EDIT: Wait, I am confused. If in this light then the difference of I and E is I will even need to break free from a great conversation, then how is I equal to E? Assuming the original statement that all types are equal is true? All it is saying is extraverts have more conversational stamina, correct? How does it makes logical sense?


Naw, Introverts have a lot of stamina for interesting one on one conversations. It is more the group thing that wears us out. For instance, a party can be really fun, then you just hit a "wall" and suddenly want to get away by yourself. The basic difference is that extraverts get energy through social interaction and introverts use it up. The advantage to introverts is that they don't need others to recharge their batteries, and the advantage to extraverts is that they are more outgoing. 

Neurologically, there is some evidence that introverts have a higher base level of stimulation going on in their frontal cortex. They go into social situations doing a lot of analyzing of others' speech, body language, and actions. This leads to rapid burnout and the need to withdraw from the stimuli in order to recharge. Extraverts have a lower natural level of stimulation and the analyzing they start doing in social situations brings their stimulation level up to what would be the "alone" baseline for an introvert.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

ByzantineBird said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need help determining what I am. I have supurb social skills, when I'm around people I am often the center of conversation and loud. I can often captivate people, gregarious and assertive would describe it well, because around people I put on a happier than normal face. I have yet to meet anyone with more supurb public speaking skills, its is not unknown for me to give on the moment speeches to crowds upwards of 450, I love doing it as a display of my great ideas, fearlessness, and drive for greater things. In the group work, I always try leadership, un INTJ of me, because if I truly think I am right, having the final say is essential. I think otherwise is a sign of inner doubt, which I don't have. The only problem is, time with people is limited, I prefer to be alone. I spend the vast majority of time alone, and many that sort of know me are surprised by the loud splash I bring with me everywhere.
> 
> ...


I didn't read a word of your post just the title and your signature.

ENTJ.

Someone give me a cookie.


----------



## Knives (Jul 22, 2010)

Have you considered either of the S logical types?


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Public speaking is a learned skill for the most part. When you're speaking, how much do you notice your audience? Are you speaking, or are you lecturing and don't really notice the audience much?


----------

